# If You Own The 39mm Carrera Calibre 5.........



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

This would be the 3 hand with date watch. Tell me what you think of your watch and if you have pictures please post. I am liquidating a large part of my current collection in preparation of buying this watch and am eager to hear what owners think of theirs. I own 2 Tag Heuer quartz at this time and plan to keep one of my autos that I have now. I'm one of those collectors who has tried to quench my desire by buying watches that just aren't what I truly want......... another Tag.

I would be particularly interested in seeing this watch with the anthracite dial or black.

Thanks, 

Ard


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't own this one but am a huge fan! This watch punches way above its weight in terms of quality and finishing based on the price point. The simple but legible dial is gorgeous. The size is great at 39mm. The Carrera bracelet with it brushed and finished surfaces is excellent. The caliber 5 movement, which is average from a horilogical perspective is reliable, accurate and will be forever easy to service. I have a Calibre 5 aquaracer and it is stunningly accurate. Couple of seconds a day. I have attached a stock photo off the web but you really need to handle this one in person to appreciate it. Good luck with your search and if you purchase please post some pics!


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks,

I have handled one and tried it on, that's what made me believe I will be happy with one. Currently I have 12 watches 2 of which are Tag Heuer's. I find that the Steinhart Ocean I have is very well finished but at 42mm and the flat lugs it is simple too large for comfortable wear. The other watches although each is very nice are seldom worn. Right now I am wearing my 39mm Aquaracer silver dial. It seems I always reach for the Tag so I am letting many of the other watches go and adding one of these because I know I'll wear it.

Ard


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep I've got the black dial one. It's quite a step up from the previous version, which I had. The dial is more interesting, with the applied logo and date window frame and the "Calibre 5" text. The Grand Carrera style bracelet is awesome as well, a big improvement over the previous version also. It's very chunky but beautifully flexible. I really do love everything about the watch. It's very classy looking and very well made (like all TAGHeuer's I've had).
Go for it man, I doubt you'd be disappointed.
Here's mine.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures and your thoughts on this model. I am trying to decide between a 2012 watch from a guy I know (dial says only automatic but has the textured concentric rings around the outer radius) this has the old style bracelet as well. Or.............. I may order the new one from Jomashop, I have no great concerns about warranty if the watch runs. I can time graph and regulate here if needed. I am leaning toward the new after looking at your watch. However will not rule out the 2012 at this time, after all there's money involved


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of the previous model I had. I won't be too harsh on that one (WV211B from memory), as the dial may look a bit simpler, but does have that nice concentric pattern as you mention. The new one's dial is just a clean plain black but somehow works with the new applied features on the dial. And the bracelet, although not as nice as the new one IMO, is still very nice. Either choice would be a good one.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for adding those photos, I am leaning toward the new watch. I have 2 now and both were new. I have beat them up a little with use but all the marks are mine. The used model has been polished up but it is none the less used............. Is the new watch thicker than the old? I have been moving to smaller case diameter watches because they are more comfortable and just a tad less conspicuous on my wrist. I have a Steinhart Ocean One that is a beautifully made watch which runs perfectly but it is just too big. The lugs on those are pretty much flat and the watch covers my entire wrist. I like it, it's here, paid for, doesn't eat but once that sells I'm taking on another Tag.

Regardless of what may be bantered around the internet about Tag Heuer, I associate the brand with quality at a moderate price. Same could be said for the Ocean One but I've never gotten over the Sub look alike thing with it. I feel like if I'm wearing a Tag then I'm wearing a Tag and not something that looks like something. I built a watch and put the dial and movement into a black bay case and I live with that because I put my name on the dial. That will be my last watch anyone can call an homage.

I like the Aqua Terra with gray dial in 39mm also but can't justify the jump in cost over the Carrera.

Thanks again for chatting about these watches with me,

Ard


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't remember the actual thickness of the old one. My memory and perception is that it was a bit thinner than the new one. But I measured my new one at a fraction over 12mm, so the old one couldn't have been too much thinner. I had an Ocean One also, when they were Debaufrei. It was in the very early days of my watch enthusiasm and although it's not exactly a Sub knockoff, because it clearly says something different on the dial and is its own brand, the homage thing really gives you the feeling that you're wearing something that's not the real thing, it's odd.

Since I first started my watch journey, I've also noticed the negativity towards TH on the forums. I really don't get it. It never affected me and I've owned a lot of them now, I love them. They have their own unique style and their quality is as good as the rest. The banter certainly doesn't seem to affect their sales either :-d 
I'm down to 2 at the moment and the other one, my Link blue dial is still in my top 5 favourite watches I've ever owned.

I enjoy chatting about these watches. That's why we're here right?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, that's what I enjoy when I come on the site, a little friendly chat. My first was the SEL Two Tone with black dial. I'll admit that the gold on the bracelet is a little over the top but I still wear the watch anytime we go out. It's quartz and I got it in 1999. The second one is the silver AR and I have that on now. 

I don't feel too strongly regarding the Ocean One being a knock off, as you said the Steinhart name is prominently displayed on the dial. For the money they are hard to beat. I am just a few hundred dollars away from ordering the watch so it won't be long now. When it arrives and I have time to take a few photos I'll remember this thread and post them here. I just read your list of watches on the signature line, you have a bunch of them indeed.


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and seeing some pics when you get it. Yes I have too many watches actually. I always want more and it's extremely hard for me to let them go. I'm obsessed (and doomed) o|


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

By the way, have you ever seen a Carrera like yours with the anthracite dial? All I can find are stock photos of them and they are not good for color definition. They do however show a neat contrast between the Tag Heuer logo and the dial. Maybe I need to post a thread asking for owners of this dial rendition to post them up...............


----------



## elbeik (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm also thinning my collection and sticking to mostly Tags.

You can't go wrong with a Carrera; the case is will always look fantastic. You can also switch the bracelet for a leather strap whenever you feel like a change.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi elbeik,

I have just 2 more to sell then I'll buy the Carrera. You are fortunate if you already have yours.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the idea of a non-chrono Carrera but well, it is a good looking watch nonetheless.

I think the current model is a much better designed watch with more coherent detailing.
The taller, lipped bezel, taller markers and block styling of the bracelet gives the watch a more robust feel where the older watch is a little flat.

As always, David at Calibre11 did a good write-up on the new models when they previewed.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I was actually looking at these last night. They are very classic (plain) which my friends do not like, but I appreciate. As a point of reference, my Rolex is the Milgauss. The anthracite is beautiful and brings a little flair. The black competes with too many of my other watches so I was actually looking at the white one. My only concern with the white is that it is too similar to many much less expensive watches. I do not want a watch that shouts "LOOK AT ME", but I do want it to be appreciated as not being a$50 watch..

Take the chance and go with the anthracite unless you are going to get an Aqua Terra or SARX15...


----------



## Aquis (Nov 29, 2014)

I viewed this watch at the mall last week and I must say it is a stunning piece, I have told myself so many times "no more watches" but this one might suck me in !!


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Grinny456 said:


> . The anthracite is beautiful and brings a little flair. ".


They really got the grey dial right when they first "released" it.
It's hard to find a good matching leather strap for it though. I am a huge fan of it but i think i would go for the white but mostly because ib love white dial watches on brown leather.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Anthracite or black whichever I settle on will be on the steel bracelet. I am not a strap person although I wear my Enicar on a strap. All the rest I find a bracelet for, I just like the feel and I get wet a lot. 

I do like the way that the logo stands out against the anthracite dial and would perhaps like something other than black. I was hoping for some good photos of them in various lighting because the AD in Anchorage doesn't have one I can see in person. The blog that was linked has photos but they were done in such an artistic manner such as to make really judging the dials color difficult.

I live in Alaska, unless I want to spend full MSRP I will have to order from an online seller. I'm finding all the stock picture very poor when it comes to color rendition.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the older one. Great all-purpose watch. You'll enjoy it. Good size. Not too dressy not too sporty.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Ard said:


> Anthracite or black whichever I settle on will be on the steel bracelet. I am not a strap person although I wear my Enicar on a strap. All the rest I find a bracelet for, I just like the feel and I get wet a lot.
> 
> I do like the way that the logo stands out against the anthracite dial and would perhaps like something other than black. I was hoping for some good photos of them in various lighting because the AD in Anchorage doesn't have one I can see in person. The blog that was linked has photos but they were done in such an artistic manner such as to make really judging the dials color difficult.
> 
> I live in Alaska, unless I want to spend full MSRP I will have to order from an online seller. I'm finding all the stock picture very poor when it comes to color rendition.


I have handled the anthracite and while a gorgeous color, the readability of the dial is compromised. To me the legibility of this model is one of the top selling points so if that is important to you, you may not want to order it sight unseen.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks Maiden,

Being able to easily read a watch matters a lot. I sold a very nice triple date moon phase a year or so ago because the gold numbers and hands against a white dial were very hard to read. This was especially true when looking at the sub dials for month and day, even with a pair of reading glasses they were tough.

I do believe I will stick to a black dial. I am very used to black after wearing one a lot over the past 16 years.

Thanks for your thoughts on this.

Ard


----------



## Ethyl (Sep 11, 2015)

I handled the anthracite dial a few times and actually went in to buy the dang thing, but ended up with the aquaracer in anthracite. 

I am still drawn to the Caliber. I like 40mm x 48mm watches and the dial is very well done. I also like the bracelet in the new style. I have a Visodate and they are close, but the Tag is nicer. 

I think I went with the AR because I was after a dress diver, a 40mm diver, an Aqua Terra, a grey metal bezel... And all of a sudden I realized I could kill a lot of birds with one stone.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm sure you are enjoying that Aquaracer, I wear one almost every day.

Now I'm looking at a NOS Calibre 5, I do like the old dials. But the owner wants more for it than you can buy a new model for. I offered to pay new model price but no more, we'll see how that goes. With all the sellers of pre owned wanting more than you can buy a new watch for I can't think too hard over a used watch. I empathize with the sellers but can't subsidize them by over paying. Still making up the mind.............


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi fellow's,

I am thinking seriously about taking in a NOS Carrera, the one with the concentric rings around the outer dial. The cost will be 1400 delivered, what do you guys who have owned both say?

There have been remarks in regard to the new bracelet being a cut above the old. Having not owned the new nor tried one on I seem to think that the bracelet on the old style is a cut above that of my Aquaracer. 

I told the store that I will say yes or no tomorrow morning because I want to sleep on the choice. Impulse buying has led me to have owned at least 7 watches that I really had no use or honest desire for after a week or 2. They are all gone and I have only 5 good watches at this time. I don't believe adding a sixth to the group will be a bad thing, admittedly I can only wear one at a time but I've wanted another Tag for a long time. I thought it would be a Monaco, for 13 years I have been looking at them from afar. Then just a couple weeks ago I went to the AD in Anchorage and actually put one on. It was / is a really beautiful watch but even at 39mm it was very large on my wrist. I lost interest very quickly with that tryout. I had a Steinhart Ocean One that was a very nice and dependable watch but the size kept it in the cabinet almost all the time. I sold it because there are lots of people who love them and the size. This Carrera, I have tried on. It is not small but it isn't huge either. I believe I'll wear it often and the water resistance is good enough for my work so..........

NOS or the new design, what say you?

Ard


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

Man, the pressure's really on now!
I actually picked my WAR up BNIB with stamped warranty card from one of the big WUS forum sellers from the US for 1550 delivered. Down here in Australia, that's a great deal. I'd say that 1400 for the WV is a bit steep. But then it's NOS also, oh the dilemma!
Look, the old WV may not be quite as flash as the WAR, but it's still a super elegant watch, the bracelet is still extremely nice (strong but still nicely flexible), the double push button clasp is as solid as it gets, and it has that really nice extra detail of those concentric rings on the dial, which I really love. See, now I'm talking myself into selling my WAR and getting another WV LOL. No seriously, I believe the WV was an extremely nice version of the Carrera 3 hander and I think, as part of your collection, you would be very happy with it.
There's my bit.


----------



## albertoct (Aug 12, 2015)

The WV was in the catalogs till 2013, so I would not even call it NOS, it is a new watch! The price seems good to me. Check for any warranty issue, and if everthing is ok enjoy your carrera! I don't own this model, I have a re-edition twin time, but my brother has the calibre 5 with silver dial: it looks great!


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

While it is all personal taste I believe the new version is a significant upgrade in so many ways you would be crazy to purchase the older model I would buy the WAR, however buy what YOU like the best, that is what is most important. Good luck with your decision and post pics when it arrives!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I had the same dilemma about six months ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/three-hand-carrera-get-1745746.html

Ended up getting the WAR because of the extra details on the dial, loved it, sold it in a down-sizing/consolidation, and then missed it so much I just bought it again. Got it from an Amazon Warehouse Deals sale for ~$1200, which was just too good to pass up. Listed as "very good" but arrived LNIB. Wearing it today:


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a question better late than never; do either of these models WV or WAR have luminous material in the hour markers? Although I have handled the WV211B.BA0787 on 2 occasions (it's 55 miles away) I failed to look right at the markers.

I am teetering on the new model from Jomashop but their stock photos make it very hard to see if there is any lume at the hours. While this may seem trivial here in Alaska and during my normal activities being able to see the watch dial in the dark is important. I don't mean life or death but important. You see I will wear this watch just like I use the Aquaracer and my other work watch, trips during winter to the cabin for interior construction work, guiding fishermen during the summer months and etc.

I'm a guy who lives in a manner that would be better suited to a G Shock and I do have one. But alas wearing the old Casio gives my nothing but the time.......... I approach watches much the same as my fishing gear. I could very well fish using normal fly fishing gear and technique but choose Spey rods and Hardy Perfect reels. I could use plastic beads that look like a salmon egg but I choose to tie and fish with flies like the one below.



So you see wearing a Carerra while I guide a couple fishermen on a fly in trip somewhere in the wilds of Alaska fits very well with other quirky behavior issues I have.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

I believe neither model has lume on the indices, just on the hour/minute hands.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I was hoping for dots around the chapter ring but believe you are correct. At any rate a fellow can recon by orientation of the watch and the hour and minute even in the dark. Honestly I'm not quite sure what draws me to this model. I'm bruned out on the dive watch look and these are sooo smooth even at 12.2mm thick.

No such deal on Amazon today but I am going to go into a holding position I believe. I have no immediate need to do this by any sort of deadline. While I'm not obsessed with the idea of getting the absolute best price I would not be pleased with myself for paying more than one has to for a watch. 

Thanks so much for your replies here,

Ard


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. This watch is in my top 2 or 3 for my next watch. I'd probably go with the WAR. 

I was wondering what you thought of the versatility of this watch on a bracelet. I would have no problem wearing this watch for work (business and business casual), but what about with a polo shirt and jeans? Would the carrera be too dressy? I have a divers watch for ultra casual days with T-shirts and shorts or going to the beach. So I want an every other occasion watch and was thinking the Carrera may be just perfect.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Looks great with polo and jeans. The indices are pretty reflective, but the bracelet is almost entirely brushed and makes the watch super versatile.


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to try it on today at the AD.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm still looking for this watch and will take either the old or the new so if you spot a deal (on bracelet) please drop me a PM with location of the watch included.

I would love to get a good watch at a killer price but may end up going new.

Ard


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Now the situation is resolved, I bought an Omega Aqua Terra...............

In the end it was having some lume on the hour markers that pushed me that direction. I still want a Carrera and sooner or later I will get one. This time around every seller who had one of the old style dials wanted way too much for the watches because of the fees on the auction site and pay pal taking such a big bite from the sale. I offered every one I liked for the sellers to visit my website and contact me there so we could work out a deal that would save them the fees and get me a good price but to a man they thought I was scamming or something.

I wasn't, hope I like the Omega, never owned one.

Ard


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Congrats on the Aqua Terra. Which one did you get? Post some pics! If you get the Carrera I think you are wise to wait for the newer version.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats, I have also looked longingly at the AT and it is probably the only watch I would consider as an upgrade on the Carrera. Hard to imagine letting go of the Carrera again, however, so maybe someday I'll grab a light dial AT and make them a pair.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi Guys,

The Carrera will be on my mind until I have one. I have a very nice vintage Enicar triple date moon phase that sees little wear and one of these days I may sell it. That will provide the funds for the Carrera and I will no doubt buy the new watch not the old.

This is the AT I bought, it is a quartz watch and will make a nice mate to my silver dial Aquaracer.









This is my Aquaracer, I don't have a picture of it alone.



I love the bright silver dial but also like black dials. The gray teak dial of the AT was a curiosity to me and I believe I'll enjoy the watch. It is currently at the PO in town and I will be driving in to pick it up along with some boat parts tomorrow. If I sell my Enicar my watch collection would amount to three Tags the Omega and my custom black bay styled watch. The Carrera would keep me at 2 automatics and I like autos. I do still have an old Swiss Army quartz that serves as the real rough use watch but all of them get to see boats, rivers and fish on a regular basis.

I'll post some thoughts and photos after I pick up the new watch  Thanks for following the thread.

Ard


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Enjoy

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


It's ridiculous how good this watch looks. Simple is so sexy. Very nice piece sir!

Jason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks. The raised markers and logo along with double sided anti reflective crystal really is a step up from past models

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Thanks. The raised markers and logo along with double sided anti reflective crystal really is a step up from past models
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Is this the new one with the Sellita movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyJ (Dec 4, 2014)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That's it... Keep rubbing it in... Haha

I really want the blue dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I've posted some pics in other threads as well.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Enjoy


I've not taken closer look at the four-part link yet but it does look really sharp in photos and a much more purposeful fit to the case design compared to tge old "standard" three (ok... five) part links.
What are the adjustment options on this like?


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

No micro adjustments but comes with 2 halflinks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> No micro adjustments but comes with 2 halflinks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


This is good to know because I'll probably end up with one that someone else is letting go. I watched quietly as a 10 month old one sold on auction for 961.00 last week. None of the bidders were serious and all were bumping 5 & 10 dollars at a time trying to get the beauty for cheap. I would gladly have given 1100 for it a complete set with all documents and links included but held off. I do regret that but I am not comfortable letting go of my watch funds yet as I still have one I am waiting to sell. Once that deal is done I will acquire one of these either a deal like I passed on or try the Jomashop route because I feel 1555.00 is still a very good price for this watch.

So strange this watch thing on the mind isn't it? I actually feel that until I put that box with in my cabinet next to the others I am not complete. With this being November 1st and DST settings needing to be made I had them all out for time setting and synchronization. I cleaned the Aquaracer because it needed it badly. It had been worn since May for the entire salmon season here and was cruddy. Now as spotless as a well worn piece can be it's back in the case waiting for me to deem it proper time to wear it. So I have to wonder how I'll deal with a new Carrera in the mix, we all know I'll wear it as if it's the only watch I own once it arrives and then cool down and begin to rotate it with the others. I think that knowing how this will go is what's holding my purse strings so tightly.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I got mine from an AD for 1700.00.
Try an AD first. I think you could get very close to this price, 25 % off

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

